# brauche DNS1 Nr. für AOL



## Rebbeccakatze (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe den Wlan 11b Broadband Router und mir fehlt die DNS1 Nr. für 
Internet Zugang kann mir einer die nummer sagen,bitte.Bin schon am Verzweifeln!
Hilfe wäre super nett!


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Juni 2004)

Hi,
hier kannst du dir einen aussuchen.


----------

